# fair price for a used Stihl 045



## Lawn Masters (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm looking at a decent used Stihl 045, coming from a very reliable person that I know well, I trust his word to be true.

The saw is in pretty good shape, and runs well, used almost daily. Is $250 a good deal for an 045 with a 20" bar?


----------



## ccicora (Jul 18, 2004)

In my opinion... (boy I can hear the replies now)... no.
This is why. The 045 is a heavy saw that just lumbered through the wood. If you did get any performace out of it you ussaly ended up with a bottom end failure. If you do buy the saw here is what I would offer.

$150- very nice but used/ good cyclender walls/ Runs very good
$100- Runs but is showing its age
$50- Runs but needs help

I think I know of a pile of 3-5 Donor saws that I could get for you cheep. Cheeper than the price offered. That way if something did happen you would have some spare parts to get it back up and running.

Later,
Chris


----------



## stihltech (Jul 18, 2004)

*price*

I agree with you on the price, just too old and heavy, parts are starting to get scarce.

But lumbered through the wood? You will get replies on that. 

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

oldsaw, $250 is too high for an 045 in unknown condition. They can be got cheaper elsewhere. I sort of got burned on an 045 but I fixed it up for a moderate cost and it's great now. I'd buy my 045 Super for that much, but I know it has a new piston/barrel, good bottom-end w/ new seals and a replaced case gasket. Starts every time I want her to.

stihltech, you posted a ways back that the 056 had a beefier bottom-end. I've had both an 045 and an 056 apart recently. The crank doesn't really seem different, though the clutch-side outout shaft is machined differently. The flywheel bearing is the same number, 6004. Clearly the PTO bearing is different but doesn't seem any heavier. Heck, nearly all parts interchange. Is there that much difference between the two models?

stihlman, I sent a PM about those 045 donor saws you mentioned. If oldsaw isn't interested, I am.

They'll lumber through the wood alright. The operator might have to take a break, but my 045 Super stops for no train. 

Chris B.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jul 19, 2004)

150 for a good running one? that does sound a little cheap to me. I wont argue about it though, its not something like an 090 fresh off the shelf. 

Stihlman036: what would the price be on the donor saws? 


I'm not looking for the fastest, most state of the art thing out there, just a decent unit that I can depend on.


----------



## tony marks (Jul 19, 2004)

u spoke to stihlman 036. hint u jus named the saw.. in good condition 
an 036 is as much as most will ever need..wt 12.something and with good cut setup will handle 20 bar with ease thru any size or type wood.. i would recommend buying from somebody like dan henry .. let him check it out for u and pay his fair price..jmo


----------



## ccicora (Jul 22, 2004)

Well through the pile ol'saws I go. I've come up with about $60 in parts and I mean parts. The one case I found I don't know how good the crank is or the bearings I just tossed it in a pile. Also found a cover and tank. I think a muffler and a carb or two. I have other pieces I need to clean up a bit before I know what they go too.
And the big find was a NOS 056 Case with crank and bearings! I forgot all about this piece.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jul 22, 2004)

Ask them $20 for you to take it home.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I've looked at the saw more, and thought about it, after much though I decided on just saving my money and buying a newer lighter saw that has the same basic performance but cuts faster.


----------



## bbplayer546 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Stihl 045*

Does any1 have a stihl 045 saw that runs or needs to be fixed that I can buy


----------



## nmurph (Jun 16, 2010)

this is a 6yr dead thread, why don't you start a new thread and ask your question. there is also a running thread called swap meet that might get you better results.
oh yeah, welcome, and there are lots of better saws to be sinking money into.


----------



## bbplayer546 (Jun 16, 2010)

*stihl 045*

i dont understand what that means at all, do you have a 045 saw or not lol, or do you know someone or somwhere i can get one. i have no clue what that means at all.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 16, 2010)

bbplayer546 said:


> i dont understand what that means at all, do you have a 045 saw or not lol, or do you know someone or somwhere i can get one. i have no clue what that means at all.





nmurph said:


> this is a 6yr dead thread, why don't you start a new thread and ask your question. there is also a running thread called swap meet that might get you better results.
> oh yeah, welcome, and there are lots of better saws to be sinking money into.



There is a Trading Post section here at Arboristsite where things are sold or WANTED ads are placed. There is also a Swap Meet thread in the Chainsaw forum where people trade, barter, and have an informal wanted/for sale discussion.

Your post would be more effective placed in one of those places if you are sincerely looking for an 045.

Welcome!!


----------



## nmurph (Jun 16, 2010)

post your request here;

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=80509

you posted in a thread which hasn't been used in 6 yrs and is not really on the subject of your request.


----------



## bcorradi (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahhh Lawn Masters....he brings back memories....I can't think of the name he went by before that. Anyone else remember?


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 18, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> Ahhh Lawn Masters....he brings back memories....I can't think of the name he went by before that. Anyone else remember?



Brad,

Don't recall the name but he drove me up a wall! I can tolerate just about anybody and anything but I had to call him out one day. Always looking for freebies and crying about his financial 'problems' and not at all subtle about it.

Not much has changed...

And I see one of my earlier and stupider posts. I have since learned about many bigger and better saws. My first 2100 Homelite was still 9 months away.

Chris B.


----------

